# Anyone use low-dust compound?



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Just curious if anyone uses this stuff, and if so how do they like it?


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

I used it a couple of weeks ago on a small patch job. The dust tended to just drop straight down instead of being airborn. I haven't tried it on larger jobs yet.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've tried it on a few, small, one room jobs... the dust does seem to fall straight down for the most part... but its got an odd taste in the air, scares me to think of what they put in it to make it fall like that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

weve had it on a few jobs, but only because it was left over from the generals commercial jobs. they have to use it on their smaller commercial jobs because their contracts state dust must be kept minimized do to other occupants within the building.
a few superintendants with large commercial companys i know only use it, especially on hospitals and so on where air quality is a big issue


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> I've tried it on a few, small, one room jobs... the dust does seem to fall straight down for the most part... but its got an odd taste in the air, scares me to think of what they put in it to make it fall like that.


I wondered about that too, so I checked the MSDS online and it says it's rated "0" (zero) health risk. No dangerous ingredients, no health effects other than breathing irritation, just like regular stuff.

So, today I put on a first coat - we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I used it 3 or 4 years ago, it was ok. I would rather just get the PC out and start sanding.


----------



## BranFlakes (Jan 28, 2009)

*Target Practice*



1mancrew said:


> The dust tended to just drop straight down instead of being airborn.


Good product, but not for everything. We use it primarily for homeowner repairs or non-isolated remodels. Less dust is great, but not really cost effective where unnecessary.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

UPDATE - so, ya, I tried it on a repair, losing up a wall I had to open to do some plumbing. I found little or no difference in how it's worked, but, wow, what a difference in the dust level. Liek someone said, falls straight down, no drywall dust odor throughout the house. Made clean-up a snap. Definitely on my list for all repair jobs in occupied dwellings from now on.


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

I used it on a hospital job, it was the worst product ever from USG. Evrything looked good till it came down to sanding, it was like sanding wet hot mudd. even though it was dry and their were heaters blowing 24/7. we went through 10 boxes of sand paper on that project.


----------

